# My new Wild fish



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

I just got a few new addition to my collection.
They just came in today and have not settled in yet. I will get better pics later and post them.
What do you think? 

Wild Synodontis Multipunctatus 2m/4f









Wild Reganochromis Calliurus 2m/2f









Wild Opthalmotilapia Ventralis "Mpimbwe" 1m/2f I ordered 3 females but one came DOA  









Jon-e


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

great selection. Im envious of your multipunctatus collection. It been years since I had torn down my tanks and I used to have 2.1 S. multipunctatus. they are far and away, my favorite catfish. Im now starting up again and will be getting them again in the near future.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

exasperatus2002 said:


> great selection. Im envious of your multipunctatus collection. It been years since I had torn down my tanks and I used to have 2.1 S. multipunctatus. they are far and away, my favorite catfish. Im now starting up again and will be getting them again in the near future.


My favorite too. 
Hopefully I will be able to supply you with some F1's


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Furcifer158 said:


> exasperatus2002 said:
> 
> 
> > great selection. Im envious of your multipunctatus collection. It been years since I had torn down my tanks and I used to have 2.1 S. multipunctatus. they are far and away, my favorite catfish. Im now starting up again and will be getting them again in the near future.
> ...


That'd be great. I had 2 male & one female. One evening my albino P. zebra were spawning & the cuckoos were out going nuts. The next morning I found one male dead with a since spike hole in its side. Sadly I didnt get any babies from either that day. Deffinately good to keep them in groups with several females.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

That sucks it got killed. But I'm pretty sure I will be able to breed them, so look for them one day on aquabid  :wink:


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

What have you picked for hosting the cats? I'm trying my group with P. saulosi, but no luck yet. The saulosi are on their third spawn (just hit maturity) so we'll see if the cats take a hint. opcorn: Meantime, I've got a tankful of baby yellow fish :roll: :lol:


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I had good experience with using O. lithobates when I had multies about 4 years ago.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Love the Reganochromis !
One of my favorites!

In terms of hosts...many haps will do the trick !

Good luck


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Longstocking said:


> Love the Reganochromis !
> One of my favorites!
> 
> In terms of hosts...many haps will do the trick !
> ...


Love the reganochromis too. 
I'm not sure what I will put with the multi's, but right now there with my wild group of tropheus moops

What would be the best host fish to put with them.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice fish!
but the only thing i see kind of funny is the Opthalmotilapia Ventralis, his head looks kinda funky..

i was never fond of catfish(mainly because i can never get them to survive) but my favourite one out of your fish are the reganochromis


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

The ventralis is huge i would say around 6 1/2 inches
his head looks like a normal large ventralis to me :-?

the reganochromis were so cheap i wish i got more, $20 a fish


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

If you want to try breeding them, try using electric blue fryeri, or just about any type of victorian, I bred them a few summers ago in a 60 gallon tank no substrate or decorations, just bare tank with sponge filters, best to use 1 male fryeri and 6-8 female fryeri, my best spawn was 49 little multies in one mouthfull, but average was about 20-26, also best to strip the female at around day 7-9, best of luck with them, Mike


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I used victorian haps. They are dumb as rocks :lol: and inexpensive 

Yup.... the reganochromis is a very under rated fish. Very easy going fish that has very little aggression towards other fish and each other.

I have a group of 6.... at about 4 inches. Very fun to watch.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Longstocking said:



> I used victorian haps. They are dumb as rocks :lol: and inexpensive
> 
> Yup.... the reganochromis is a very under rated fish. Very easy going fish that has very little aggression towards other fish and each other.
> 
> I have a group of 6.... at about 4 inches. Very fun to watch.


I had always wanted to get some after seeing them at a friends house, so once I got a price for them I pic them up right away. Longstocking what is your male to female ratio on them?
I just got pairs knowing that they pair off later. Ya the reganochromis are amazing fish, to bad not more people have them. They have know idea what here missing.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I think it's 2/4 but I've never vented them. BTW.... they will dig in the sand and you don't need pvc, just rocks will work.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Longstocking said:


> I think it's 2/4 but I've never vented them. BTW.... they will dig in the sand and you don't need pvc, just rocks will work.


Thanks for the advice. I hate having to use pvc in my tanks. Just a personal opinion. I notice that the males have elongated fins and a longer snout, while the females fin are shorter and the snout is smaller. Are yours like this. I did vent mine when they got here, as i do with all my fish.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Yes... that is basically the only difference. The dorsal fin is a bit taller as well on the males.

I hate pvc as well. If I can make my tanks look nice.... I try :lol:


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Its hard making your tanks look good and be a breeder at the same time. well most of the time. You have to go in the tank so much and move things around when your trying to get a female out.


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

what size tank are the reganochromis in?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

150 Gallon 6f


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

They can be kept in smaller tanks though. The breeder I got mine from has a wild trio in a 30 gallon breeder.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

The 150 is just temporary for now. I think I'm going to put the two pairs in a 75 species only tank.

Longstocking Do you think they need dither fish in there tank?


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I have paracyprichromis with mine and they breed just fine. The breeder I got mine from had nothing but a sponge filter and 1 rock in the tank and they bred for her.

They pretty much ignore the Paracyprichormis and just squabble with each other. Kinda funny actually.... they do no damage what so ever to each other.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i


> Its hard making your tanks look good and be a breeder at the same time. well most of the time. You have to go in the tank so much and move things around when your trying to get a female out.


i agree. and when your family dont like it, its even worse. i was actually going to put nothing in my sandsifter tank but it looked empty and no one liked it(not sure why) so i added some rocks.

got anymore pics? opcorn:


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

I do have paracyps so maybe thats what i will put with them. thanks longstocking

I have tons of pics multies, what do you want to see


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

all of them


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here my wild paracyps with f1 altolamp fry on the rocks in front of him. I will post more tomorrow


----------



## cha523 (Apr 8, 2005)

FYI

I have been breeding R. Calliurus for 3 years now and they are still my favorite fish. If you search on you tube, there is a video that I think has the perfect setup for breeding. They like to dig holes in silica sand that is firm or breed in long tubes. I have baby cyps in with adult Reganochromis and they do not bother the fry at all. Good luck with your fish. :fish:


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ya the R. Calliurus are diffidently one of the most underrated tang's out there. They are amazing I love my two pairs. there is hardly any aggression towards each other


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

cha523 do you have any pics of yours? I'VE seen that youtube video, its what made me what to get some.


----------

